# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Bloodline of the Gods: Unravel the Mystery in the Human Blood Type to Reveal the Aliens Among

## Ronin Truth

> *Bloodline of the Gods: Unravel the Mystery in the Human Blood Type to Reveal the Aliens Among Us* 
> 
> by Nick Redfern (Author)
> 
> Are significant numbers of humanity the product of an ancient and advanced alien civilization? Have we, across the millennia, been periodically modified and refined as a species? In short, has our genetic make-up been manipulated by otherworldly beings that view human civilization as one big lab experiment?
> 
> These are controversial and thought-provoking questions. They are also questions that demand answers, answers that may very well be found by examining those people whose blood type is Rh negative.
> 
> The vast majority of humankind--85 to 90 percent--is Rh positive, which means a person's red blood cells contain an antigen directly connected to the Rhesus monkey. This antigen is known as the Rh factor.
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1601633653?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailp  ages00

----------


## Cap

I am of the 10-15% .

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I am of the 10-15% .


You came from aliens.

----------


## Origanalist

We're all aliens now.

----------


## jllundqu

How the hell does one know if they are Rh negative??  lol

All I know is I am O positive

----------


## Sola_Fide

> How the hell does one know if they are Rh negative??  lol
> 
> All I know is I am O positive


Do you communicate telepathically?   That's one evidence of alien blood.

----------


## timosman

> You came from aliens.

----------


## Cap

Damn, am I the only alien on here?

----------


## jllundqu

> Do you communicate telepathically?   That's one evidence of alien blood.


THat would be badass if we had some alien ancestors!  lol......     Oh the entertainment here on the forums...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> How the hell does one know if they are Rh negative?? lol
> 
> All I know is I am O positive


Simple blood test.  Always carried out before receiving blood transfusions.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Star children, Indigo children, Black eyed children. ???????

*Star, Indigo & black eyed children*

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...38.xvGh7O66lYk

----------


## idiom

The theory of evolution does not state that if a population has genetic diversity aliens must have happened.

Seriously people.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am of the 10-15% .





> Damn, am I the only alien on here?


Nope. I am too. You are not alone.

A- 




> The Negatives are unlike the rest of us. They are different.


This may explain my third nipple...

----------


## Barrex

Unless you start showing me third boob or strange looking arm I am remaining skeptical.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Unless you start showing me third boob or strange looking arm I am remaining skeptical.


It's not a whole boob, just a nipple. I thought it was a mole until I went to the Dermatologist to have it removed. That's when he told me it was a nipple. I decided to keep it since it's only in my armpit.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> How the hell does one know if they are Rh negative?? lol
> 
> All I know is I am O positive


If I'm recalling correctly the positive of O positive, means Rh positive (like the monkeys).  Sorry.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Then there's the whole Neanderthal thing where the only humans totally 100% **** sapiens are sub-Saharan Africans.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recent..._modern_humans

----------


## oyarde

I am A  Neg and know where my ancestors came from .

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I am A Neg and know where my ancestors came from .


This galaxy?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> The theory of evolution does not state that if a population has genetic diversity aliens must have happened.
> 
> Seriously people.


Well, that's fine... if you automatically take as valid anything that the theory of evolution does state and dismiss everything it does not.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> If I'm recalling correctly the positive of O positive, means Rh positive (like the monkeys).  Sorry.


I think only Rh negatives should be allowed to reproduce.  Time for another mass genocide on the basis of "genetic cleansing."

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

“The chief distinction in the intellectual powers of the two sexes is shown by man’s attaining to a higher eminence, in whatever he takes up, than can woman – whether requiring deep thought, reason, or imagination, or merely the use of the senses and hands.  If two lists were made of the most eminent men and women in poetry, painting, sculpture, music, history, science, and philosophy, with half-a-dozen names under each subject, the two lists would not bear comparison” (Darwin 564). 

Today's misogynistic rant brought to you from the father of the "theory of evolution," contained in his exact work supposed to support his scientific conclusions.  Would it be fair to presume any female who "believes" in the theory of evolution, should therefore also concede they are intellectually inferior to men?



Darwin, Charles.  _The Descent of Man, and Selection in Relation to Sex ... Second Edition, Etc_. Vol. 1. New York: D. Appleton and Company, 1896. Print.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> “The chief distinction in the intellectual powers of the two sexes is shown by man’s attaining to a higher eminence, in whatever he takes up, than can woman – whether requiring deep thought, reason, or imagination, or merely the use of the senses and hands. If two lists were made of the most eminent men and women in poetry, painting, sculpture, music, history, science, and philosophy, with half-a-dozen names under each subject, the two lists would not bear comparison” (Darwin 564). 
> 
> Today's misogynistic rant brought to you from the father of the "theory of evolution," contained in his exact work supposed to support his scientific conclusions. Would it be fair to presume any female who "believes" in the theory of evolution, should therefore also concede they are intellectually inferior to men?
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin, Charles. _The Descent of Man, and Selection in Relation to Sex ... Second Edition, Etc_. Vol. 1. New York: D. Appleton and Company, 1896. Print.


Statistically men's IQ has a wider range (more genius AND more idiots), women's IQ range is much narrower (more sanity and stable). 

Scary thoughts.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Suzalien?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suzalien?


I like it. 


Suzalien is blood type A-

From another article...




> Common physical characteristics of people with Rh-negative blood
> 
> There is a lot of information about common factors in people with Rh-negative blood. There are some physical traits which can be proven, some mental tendencies (harder to prove), and some "magic" traits (very hard if not impossible to prove). I found similar information on many different sites, with no known original source—I will list all the sites I visited at the end.
> 
> Characteristics that could be scientifically proven or observed:
> 
> larger than average head size (I do have a bulbous nugget)
> low blood pressure (Yep!)
> low pulse rate (Yep!)
> ...

----------


## Lucille

O- here.  Now bow down before us.

I'd like to see a poll of RPF members.  Since Paulians are known for their brilliance, I bet we have more Rh- than the genpop, much like the numerous Myers-Briggs polls show we have more INTJs among us.

----------


## Ronin Truth

*alien negative blood type
*
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...91.j9639-cjrzw

----------


## Lucille

*nephilim negative blood type*

https://www.google.com/search?q=neph...utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------


## FunkBuddha

I don't know my blood type but I can trace my geneology to Wodin. Does that count for anything?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't know my blood type but I can trace my geneology to Wodin. Does that count for anything?


Whodin?

----------


## Suzanimal

> O- here.  Now bow down before us.
> 
> I'd like to see a poll of RPF members.  Since Paulians are known for their brilliance, I bet we have more Rh- than the genpop, much like the numerous Myers-Briggs polls show we have more INTJs among us.





> Highest Rh negative Rate
> Those with ancestral roots in Basque provinces in Spain and France have the highest incidence of Rh negative blood than others around the world. Rh negative blood has been found to be significantly higher in Basques than those in neighboring European countries as well as other regions in Spain and France.
> 
> *27 percent of Basques have type O Rh negative blood*.
> 
> Fun Fact
> A higher percentage of Rh negative people claim to have been abducted by aliens than Rh positive people.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/facts_5552003_st...ive-blood.html






> – Rh negative women are often described as more sexually aggressive with men being more passive.
> 
> – Rh negative people often describe the general population of sheep-like and are skeptical regarding news feeling a strong sense of being lied to and being dumbed down.


http://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayne...e-each-others/

----------


## FunkBuddha

This old dude.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/w/index.p...in&redirect=no

----------


## Suzanimal

> This old dude.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/w/index.p...in&redirect=no


Oh. Then you must have O- blood.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Oh. Then you must have O- blood.


It's probably where I got my O-face.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was listening to some show about negative blood people being aliens and thought of this thread and then I noticed...

----------


## oyarde

I am A Negative and INTJ  .

----------


## oyarde

> I was listening to some show about negative blood people being aliens and thought of this thread and then I noticed...


 I noticed it yesterday I think , what happened ?

----------


## phill4paul

> I noticed it yesterday I think , what happened ?


 I'm thinking it was a religion post that people complained about. I, honestly have no idea but, that particular forum can get you taken out in a heartbeat,

----------


## oyarde

> I'm thinking it was a religion post that people complained about. I, honestly have no idea but, that particular forum can get you taken out in a heartbeat,


 I usually stay out of the Peace forum .

----------


## phill4paul

> I usually stay out of the Peace forum .


 I do too since my first banned was caused by visiting it. I'm almost to the point of not engaging unless it is "Best Picture Tread."

----------


## oyarde

> I do too since my first banned was caused by visiting it. I'm almost to the point of not engaging unless it is "Best Picture Tread."


 Best picture thread is safe . I even got by with making a comment with no picture . Brazen .

----------


## phill4paul

> Best picture thread is safe . I even got by with making a comment with no picture . Brazen .


  I got an infraction for using a pic from there as my signature. It was all in jest. Humor has taken a hit these days. Dire times.

----------


## oyarde

I just looked at pg 1 of this , now I remember Sola Fide is banned too .

----------


## Natural Citizen

What did S_F  get banned for this time anyway? I was wondering about him. I had asked once before and nobody told me. It must be a permaban because he's been gone for quite a while.

S_F was good at understanding the geo-political impact of religious goings-on around the world. He could discuss them without inserting some kind of bias that completlely twisted and dismissed the more relevant terms of controversy of said goings-on like we see a lot.

----------


## oyarde

> What did S_F  get banned for this time anyway? I was wondering about him. I had asked once before and nobody told me. It must be a permaban because he's been gone for quite a while.
> 
> S_F was good at understanding the geo-political impact of religious goings-on around the world. He could discuss them without inserting some kind of bias that completlely twisted and dismissed the more relevant terms of controversy of said goings-on like we see a lot.


Probably something from the religion forum. I dunno.

----------


## oyarde

O is the most common Ameri Indian blood type with A being the next .

----------


## oyarde

O is the most common Ameri Indian blood type with A being the next.

----------


## oyarde

Those lowly  Vikings were mostly type A blood .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------

